# Cthulhu RTA Now in Stock - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/5/15)

Get them here while stocks last:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rbas-rdas-atomisers/products/cthulhu-rta-by-cthulhu-mod


----------



## Dr Evil (5/5/15)

Can't wait to get mine, Cabal ftw 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## whatalotigot (6/5/15)

Excited I pre-ordered mine.. Should be puffing on her this evening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (14/5/15)

Will these be restocked anytime soon?


----------



## Sir Vape (14/5/15)

Yeah will have some in by month end


----------



## Humbolt (14/5/15)

Perfect. Thanks.


----------



## Justink (15/5/15)

Awesome will there be some available at vapecon?


----------



## Sir Vape (15/5/15)

We won't be at Vape Con bro but will be available on our site for purchase before then


----------

